# rb20det in a 91 240sx



## redbullandcuervo (Apr 4, 2005)

i having al little trouble w- the wiring im a tech so i can handle it just looking for diagrams or people to talk to email [email protected] thank u


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

redbullandcuervo said:


> i having al little trouble w- the wiring im a tech so i can handle it just looking for diagrams or people to talk to email [email protected] thank u


where exactly are you on the wiring. are you trying to get it started or what?


----------



## redbullandcuervo (Apr 4, 2005)

lyon23 said:


> where exactly are you on the wiring. are you trying to get it started or what?


im didnt even start to wire it i was wondering if there are diagrams


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

redbullandcuervo said:


> im didnt even start to wire it i was wondering if there are diagrams



try here

rb20 to s13


----------



## Yellow4g63 (Aug 29, 2002)

*........................*

Dont forget that the stock tach will not work with the RB motor. A stock R32 tach will fit into the cluster with some mods. LS automotive recalibrates the tachs to work with the RB signal.


----------

